# Sticky  Read this Disclaimer: Use This Site At Your Own Risk!



## Chuck

Postings in this forum are intended for informational and/or entertainment purposes only! 

Please be aware that any of the remedies, solutions, recipes, formulas, practices and/or any other advice, recommendations and/or suggestions posted on this public board, Homesteading Today (HT), *have not been tested nor have they been approved nor endorsed by any expert authority*.

Please be aware that the remedies, solutions, recipes, formulas, practices and/or any other advice, recommendations, and/or suggestions posted on HT *are NOT endorsed nor approved by anyone at HT*. The administrators and moderators make no claims as to the veracity, safety, usefulness, healthiness and/or effectiveness of anything posted here. 

In short such HT administrators amd moderators cannot be held liable if you are crazy enough to actually try anything you read here. *Use this site at your own risk.*

Use of this site constitutes agreement that you hold HT, its administrators, moderators and users harmless in the case of anything harmful which is experienced through the use, practice, application, and/or consumption of anything posted, recommended and/or suggested here.


----------

